

Ask HN: How does Forbes get around the "first page free" rule in Google? - ScottWhigham

I need to amend a tax return and, today while searching in Google for something [0], I clicked the first result which was a Forbes.com link. I was immediately taken to an ad with a &quot;Continue to this site&quot; link. How do they do that? I thought this was not acceptable according to Google [1] but Forbes has been doing this for months.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=rules+to+follow+when+amending+tax+return&amp;ie=utf-8&amp;oe=utf-8&amp;aq=t&amp;rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&amp;client=firefox-a<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;webmasters&#x2F;answer&#x2F;74536?hl=en
======
petervandijck
Google's rule is about paywalls, not ads. Ads are fine.

